# rifatto (chirurgia)



## playouter

How would you translate in English "rifatto", nel senso di avere fatto un'operazione di chirurgia plastica?


----------



## AlabamaBoy

You look like a completely new person!

Note: rebuilt/repaired/fixed all sound negative to me in this context.


----------



## elfa

AlabamaBoy said:


> You look like a completely new person!



That might not refer specifically to plastic surgery though. I can't come up with an equivalent though, except when you specify a body part e.g.

_You've had a nose/boob job! You look completely different!_


----------



## playouter

Ok thank you all.


----------



## byrne

AlabamaBoy said:


> You look like a completely new person!
> 
> Note: rebuilt/repaired/fixed all sound negative to me in this context.


 

I think _rifatta_ (when dealing with plastic surgery) can have very negative overtones in Italian too...?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

byrne said:


> I think _rifatta_ (when dealing with plastic surgery) can have very negative overtones in Italian too...?


Definitely 
When you say a woman looks "rifatta" you want to point out she looks kind of fake/weird as she either had bad surgery or too many jobs done.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

So, can I infer that "_Sei completamente rifatta!_" is not a very nice thing to say to a dear friend?In that case you might say,_ the plastic surgeons certainly done a good job with you._


----------



## Paulfromitaly

AlabamaBoy said:


> So, can I infer that "_Sei completamente rifatta!_" is not a very nice thing to say to a dear friend?_._


That's very rude 
Not only you make it clear you can tell she had a few jobs done, but you also imply she doesn't look good at all.
It's exactly like saying to someone who's wearing a wig "hey man, your hair is fake!"


----------



## Tonza

I know this thread is a few days old, but ever since I read it I knew there was a way to say this that I just couldn't remember until now. We could say (at least in American English) that "he/she has had a lot of work" or "he/she has had a lot of work done". That way you don't have to specify the body part as you do with nose job/boob job.


----------



## playouter

Thank you Tonza.


----------



## Lorena1970

*NEW QUESTION* 

It seems that there isn't any different expression to say*"donne rifatte"* avoiding to criticize them than "women who has had a lot of works done".

I have read that rebuilt/repaired/fixed women sounds negative, but can be used anyway to shortly refer to that kind of women...?

"...come tutte quelle donne rifatte che partecipano a quei parties organizzati per gli uomini d'affari durante i convegni internazionali"

"...like all those fake/repaired/rebuilt women who take part to those parties organized for businessmen during international conventions"

I don't mean to be negative (although a bit critic,yes...) I only want to clearly refer to a certain kind of woman.

Maybe in my context the right one is "...like all those barbies...."? Does this expression sound clear to English ears?

Thanks


----------



## Enigmista

Lorena1970 said:


> *NEW QUESTION*
> 
> It seems that there isn't any different expression to say*"donne rifatte"* avoiding to criticize them than "women who has had a lot of works done".
> 
> I have read that rebuilt/repaired/fixed women sounds negative, but can be used anyway to shortly refer to that kind of women...?
> 
> "...come tutte quelle donne rifatte che partecipano quei parties organizzati per gli uomini d'affari durante i convegni internazionali"
> 
> "...like all those fake/repaired/rebuilt women who take part to those parties organized for businessmen during international conventions"
> 
> I don't mean to be negative (although a bit critic,yes...) I only want to clearly refer to a certain kind of woman.
> 
> Maybe in my context the right one is "...like all those barbies...."? Dies this expression sound clear to English ears?
> 
> Thanks



Lore se posso ti consiglierei (e io direi) simply :* Plastic Girls*

Hope it helps


----------



## Lorena1970

Hum... questo non mi veniva proprio...!
Però googleando non mi pare un termine così chiaramente utilizzato per riferirsi alle "donne rifatte" in senso generico..........
???


----------



## Enigmista

Lorena1970 said:


> Hum... questo non mi veniva proprio...!
> Però googleando non mi pare un termine così chiaramente utilizzato per riferirsi alle "donne rifatte" in senso generico..........
> ???



A me no suona nuovo affatto...anzi...ci hanno fatto anche delle canzoni 

http://www.testimania.com/testi/tes...i_other_33398/testo_plastic_girls_496290.html

http://www.thestudentroom.co.uk/showthread.php?t=852084

Penso che comunque renda l'idea della donna finta/rifatta/fake 

Aspetta qualche native per vedere se potrebbe rendere il senso ovviamente


----------



## elfa

Lorena1970 said:


> *NEW QUESTION*
> 
> It seems that there isn't any different way of saying *"donne rifatte"* avoiding criticizing them, other than "women who have had a lot of work done".
> 
> I have read that rebuilt/repaired/fixed women sounds negative, but can be used anyway to refer in an abbreviated form to those kind of women...?
> 
> "...come tutte quelle donne rifatte che partecipano quei parties organizzati per gli uomini d'affari durante i convegni internazionali"
> 
> "...like all those fake/repaired/rebuilt women who take part in those parties organized for businessmen during international conventions"
> 
> I don't mean to be negative (although a bit critical,yes...) I only want to refer clearly to a certain kind of woman.
> 
> Maybe in my context the right one is "...like all those barbies...."? Does this expression sound clear to English ears?
> 
> Thanks



Hi Lo 

Hope you don't mind a few corrections. 

I think "plastic women" might work rather than "plastic girls". If you google the phrase, there are quite a few examples of it, though it would have to be obvious what you were referring to.

"Barbies" doesn't mean that the women have had plastic surgery, it just means they look like a Barbie doll i.e. super pretty with long blond hair, long eyelashes, possibly wearing a mini-skirt etc.

I've not personally heard the expression "rebuilt/repaired women" and the description "fake women" could have other connotations.


----------



## Lorena1970

elfa said:


> Hi Lo
> 
> Hope you don't mind a few corrections.  Not at all, thank you!
> 
> I think "plastic women" OK I will use this might work rather than "plastic girls". If you google the phrase, there are quite a few examples of it, though it would have to be obvious what you were referring to.
> 
> "Barbies" doesn't mean that the women have had plastic surgery, it just means they look like a Barbie doll i.e. super pretty with long blond hair, long eyelashes, possibly wearing a mini-skirt etc.
> OK
> 
> I've not personally heard the expression "rebuilt/repaired/fixed women".OK, good to know.



Thank you


----------



## TimLA

Ohhhh...we have lots of those here in LA and Beverly Hills.

...knows her plastic surgeon personally.
...had too many visits to the plastic surgeon.
...has been under the knife too many times.
...she looks just like Michael Jackson.
...she is trying to look like Michael Jackson.
...she owns the Botox factory.
...her belly button is now a dimple in her chin.
...plastic people.
and on and on.

Use Google with jokes plastic surgery and you'll see more.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

I think I would say "women who owe their looks to plastic surgery."


----------



## Lorena1970

Thank you!
In effect I was looking for various, different options.
@ AB: it's another good option, but I was looking for something more "dry"/sarcastic...

I wonder if can I say, after Tim's tips:
"...like all those "Michael Jackson"  who take part in those parties organized  for businessmen during international conventions"
"...like all those "Botox factories" (this one I have invented after Tim ) who take part in those parties organized  for businessmen during international conventions"
"...like all those plastic women/people  who take part in those parties organized  for businessmen during international conventions"
"...like all those ...................(are there further options...?)  who take part in those parties organized  for businessmen during international conventions"

Thanks


----------



## london calling

TimLA said:


> Ohhhh...we have lots of those here in LA and Beverly Hills.


Legend has it that Richard Burton said that Liz Taylor had  been lifted so many times she had a moustache!

Anyway, I'd say "plastic women" too.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Botox junkies
poster children for the cosmetic surgeons board of Beverly Hills
contenders for the title of most surgerically enhanced woman of the year
women with more plastic surgery than Joan Rivers


----------



## cecil

london calling said:


> Legend has it that Richard Burton said that Liz Taylor had been lifted so many times she had a moustache!
> 
> Anyway, I'd say "plastic women" too.


 
ROFL!!!


----------



## Lorena1970

Very funny discussion and nice suggestions: thanks everybody!


----------



## TimLA

"...like all of those "Michael Jacksons" who take part in those parties organized for businessmen during international conventions"
"...like all of those "Botox factories" who take part in those parties organized for businessmen during international conventions"
"...like all of those plastic women who take part in those parties organized for businessmen during international conventions"
"...like all of those remodeled/overly surgerized/overly modified/overly doctored/overly tweeked/ (women) who take part in those parties organized for businessmen during international conventions"


----------



## Lorena1970

Thank you Tim! I understand that according to many the best one seems to be "plastic women", but I give the thumbs up to "Botox factories"...
(Alabama periphrasis are also funny!)


----------



## cecil

AlabamaBoy said:


> *Botox junkies*
> poster children for the cosmetic surgeons board of Beverly Hills
> contenders for the title of most surgerically enhanced woman of the year
> women with more plastic surgery than Joan Rivers


----------



## josie88

New question!

I've already read through the thread but I couldn't find a suitable translation 
I'm currently translating an headline which says: "fisico da pin-up, labbra rifatte (forse), stile anni sessanta". I don't want to change the nominal structure of the sentence so I can't use "she had a lip job".
I'm wondering if "fake lips" would be ok or if it has some other meaning. Do you get the idea of "rifatta" in this case?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Ho visto usare "blown-up lips".


----------



## josie88

Grazie mille!


----------



## Tonza

I far prefer "fake lips". To be honest "blown-up lips" sounds strange to me, and sure enough when I googled it I got almost exlusively..._unsavory_ websites. Furthermore, in this situation I don't think you could use "lip job" at all even if you didn't mind changing the sentence structure...for some reason that's one body part that can't be used with the common expression like "boob job" and so on. In my opinion "fake lips" is the most natural (forgive the pun!) way to say it.


----------



## Alessandrino

I agree on _fake lips_. I think _inflated _or _over-inflated lips _could also work.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Try this: "collagen filled lips."


----------



## bicontinental

Paulfromitaly said:


> Ho visto usare "blown-up lips".



Ho sentito "kiss-me-now-lips"


----------



## macforever

Stando in tema, parlando di una ragazza "Carina, ma tutta rifatta", chiedo se posso tradurre con "She's pretty, but totally made of".


----------



## theartichoke

macforever said:


> Stando in tema, parlando di una ragazza "Carina, ma tutta rifatta", chiedo se posso tradurre con "She's pretty, but totally made of".



Made of what, macforever? "Made of silicone" would cover certain aspects of being _rifatta_; but if she's also been botoxed, and had a face-lift, nose-job, liposuction, and the works, "made of xyz" isn't broad enough. "She's pretty, but it's all fake" would be the (rather cruel) way that I'd put it.


----------



## macforever

Thank you Theartichoke.
I mean, "she's pretty, but totally made of plastic".


----------



## You little ripper!

_She's pretty but it's all synthetic!
She's pretty but she's all held together by  plastic surgery!_


----------

